# bersa thunder 380 deluxe take down lever



## curdinger (Jun 8, 2011)

okay guys i screwed up and its my wifes gun lol.i field stripped the gun without reading how too i pulled the take down pin out will not go back in looks to be a spring in the way.any help would be appreciated thanks ron


----------



## curdinger (Jun 8, 2011)

i did read directions after now i know you dont pull it out just push down on it.


----------

